# SPSP update 3/18



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

Started at SPSP about 11:30 caught two 16 and 17 right off get go.Tide started to come in at around 2:30 boy was there alot of grass.Two other guys got tired of grass left,But after tide came in around 4:30 they turned on 23 total in an hour and a half 37 1/2 28lbs largest and 17-24 were the rest all in all great day.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

SPSP 3/18/08 37 1/2 inch stripper caught at point at high tide 5:15 p.m.


----------



## powerburn (Jun 26, 2007)

were you using bloods?, i was thinking of going today but decided not to, im kicking myself now


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice looking fish! Seems like they are coming in really early this year. Probably due to the mild winter?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Wish I would have stuck around but that grass and the wind were a real pain in the arse. You deserve it bud. Nice to meet you.

23 in an hour though? Wow...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice fish...


> 37 1/2 inch stripper caught at point


 Now I want to see the stripper


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

too funny...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Otter said:


> 23 in an hour though? Wow...


He said hour & 1/2, actually... Works out to about 1 fish every 4 minutes. Still wow... 

Bass n around ain't Mess n around! 

Congratulations on all the nice fish!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

think I will head there tommorow to give it a try in the wind and rain.

Nice lookin fish.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I wish I would have been lucky enough to see this rare occurrence.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*better man than I*

HATS OFF TO YA! got the first stringer of larger cows to come. And for those braving! the wind tomorrow, you should be given a survivalist awrd for the wind punishment about to come. 30+ gusts! I am gonna pass on this one.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*SPSP bLOOD FOR STRIPERS*

Yeh using big bloods from sonny over in cheverly Md.
As the evening got later they started getting bigger.OTTER IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU,i KNOW THAT WIND AND THE GRASS WAS CRAZY BUT WENT AWAY AFTER THE TIDE CHANGE


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

What a day, I mean evening that you had!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it me or does that photo look funny? 

23 total stripers? That IS impressive. I haven't caught that many in my entire life.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> Is it me or does that photo look funny?


I thought the samething  
I see where this is going FAST!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ladies and Gentlemen....23 stripers in 1 hour can be accomplished. Lets give Bass_n_around a benifit of the doubt.

Know of a place in VA in the fall when you catch the tide and the winds right....yer thumb skin is raw from releasing.....Jus like shooting fish in a barrel. But the method used was tossing artificials. Never crossed my mind to toss bait.




Were the blood worms on a double bottom rig and maybe 2 stripers caught at a time?

Congrats on being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen....23 stripers in 1 hour can be accomplished. Lets give Bass_n_around a benifit of the doubt.
> 
> Know of a place in VA in the fall when you catch the tide and the winds right....yer thumb skin is raw from releasing.....Jus like shooting fish in a barrel. But the method used was tossing artificials. Never crossed my mind to toss bait.
> 
> ...


 Well said


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Some of you either need to say what you really mean or say nothing at all ..


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*SPSP stripers right place right time*

When the weathers like this stripers luv it because the bottom gets sturred up and the food and junk is all over.Ive done this before in worst weather than this.you do know the water at that spot is only 4-6 ft deep for about 100yds straight out.If your going tomarrow good luck and catch alot.OH PUT YOUR BAIT ON BACKWARD IT WORKS EVERY TIME.LOL

dOUBLE BOTTOM RIG BUT EVERY FISH ON BOTTOM HOOK 3/0
PICTURE TAKEN BY SIX YEAR OLD BOY VISITING FROM NEBRASKA WITH A CELL PHONE


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Very nice. Go back and re-read the post. 23 in 1.5 hours can be done and besides only 1 biggun and the rest were schoolies.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Way to go.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

23 in an hour and a half is probably a bad day for you Tom H  Its all about timing. There are members in P&S that have so much fishing knowledge that they could be professional guides. Since I am still a young padewan I will shoot for a goal of 2 an hour. If I can do that I'll be happy.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Can you keep the rocks yet?? Is it only catch and release right now? Thanks.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Maybe I missed something..*

I'm not sure anyone on here said it wasn't possible. You know as well as anyone if you don't have pictures; people on this board give you a hard time. Why should he get treated any different? I like to call it convenient amnesia!


Nothing Personal.... We all know that some of us have become skeptical because of these wonderful reports with know pictures.. Then to find out later that others were at the same location and caught nothing...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

in VA's case....

I was fortunate to share this honey hole with a few close friends....but 23 in 1 1/2 hours can be done. 


What gets me is how a few replys can questions and tarnish a person's credibilty.

If he says he caught 23 in an hour and a half...pat him on the back. It's the man's word.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Al, well, afterall it's MD here we're talking about. On a good day, they can't even get 20 croakers, let alone 20 stripers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I for one believe it is possible. We had a similar experience to a much lesser degree. The seaweed was super thick and most people left. Then the seaweed let up and the fish starting being caught. But ran out of bloodworms.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

Last Year CJS and I caught 30 stripers between the 2 of us at Sandy Point around the same time of year. Actually Thats where I got my name GrownManRunnin because i was running back and forth baiting, casting and reeling them in. Most of the fish were small between 10 and 24 " but we did manage one 34 and one 38. We were there for about 6 hrs total. I might have caught 6 or 7 in a 30 min period that day...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> Then to find out later that others were at the same location and caught nothing...


Apparently "you" missed nothing .. 

Because someone you know went there and didnt fare well doesnt mean squat .. I dont care if it was the exact same day and time ..
I on numerous occasions get into fish with others on my elbow who go fishless ... They say WTF are you doing/using and I tell them but most times I could hand off my rod and spot and they still wont catch a fish ..

Those occasions are not as rare as you think ..


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I was the other guy there that left early. Two breakoffs on the SNAGMONSTER to the right of the Point + mucho GRAAASSS + 1 remaining hi-lo rig and inline circle hook = me go home. 

Congratulations Bass_n_around and nice meeting you! If anyone thinks the picture is doctored up I can tell you that that is exactly what Bass_n_around was wearing and his bag is the same one I saw, which was placed right right next to his pier cart as shown in the photo. Glad I had the chance to meet you.

Otter if you were the other guy there, sorry I didn't say hi. I have always enjoyed your posts.

By the way the full moon occurs on Friday & Saturday - 99% visible.

Blue Heron


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know if Smallwood park in baltimore can be as good as sandy point since both location are not that far away?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

23 stripers in an hour and a half happens all the time. Bassn's catch is impressive to me because it is usually done with lures. 

I would like to see the pic of the 28#er.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, then I guess I owe Bass-n-Around an apology. I never flat out called BS - it just seemed a little odd to me. But I certainly did imply that it was possibly suspect and for that I aplogize.

Apparently I have been doing something wrong cause even on the "hot" days, I've never seen a catch that plentiful and quick. 

Impressive to say the least.

Congrats again.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

If it's to windy to get on the water, which it looks to be, I'll be back out there Friday morning if anyone wants to join.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Apparently "you" missed nothing ..
> 
> Because someone you know went there and didnt fare well doesnt mean squat .. I dont care if it was the exact same day and time ..
> I on numerous occasions get into fish with others on my elbow who go fishless ... They say WTF are you doing/using and I tell them but most times I could hand off my rod and spot and they still wont catch a fish ..
> ...



in agreeance with you there. I was out at the river yesterday. So were quite a few other people. I filled a cooler for my buddies family, and i probably saw about 5 other fish caught the entire time I was there. 

I've been fortunate enough to be the only "_____er" bowin up. I've also been the only tard not bowin while everyone else is. 

And in the case of schoolie stripers(anything really under 30 or so inches) you can catch well more than 23 an hour and it happens quite a bit. We don't call them sissy fish for nothin.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*And some people wonder why*

there so few reports posted.

When you post a report a few can't believe, you get dragged over the coals. 

Not worth the trouble defending yourself sometimes.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Orest said:


> there so few reports posted.
> 
> When you post a report a few can't believe, you get dragged over the coals.
> 
> Not worth the trouble defending yourself sometimes.



agreed...sometimes not worth the hassle...but at least provide the benifit of the doubt....give the high five's and "job well dones"...if the report is bogus then there goes the poster's credibility....then its time to call em out.

but lets not try to dissuade these catching reports

That's what makes these boards informative and thrive.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*23 is a bad day for me*

Ive been to spotts were i caught 30-40 with a few bigguns and people right next to me doing nothing.I had three rods soaking right next to each other and the middle rod caught every single fish tuesday.What i say basically is always the truth when it comes to fishing some on here know me personally and know i dont bs because i like the next guy to catch that big fish or catch all the fish just like i like to.Ive been doing this for years i just never posted it anywhere because of this reason exactly.Good luck if anyone went out today they are there have paitience.
Went back out to crappie hole did 15 two over 2lbs


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*well said tom*

Well said tom Ive handed my rod over and they still dont catch




NTKG said:


> in agreeance with you there. I was out at the river yesterday. So were quite a few other people. I filled a cooler for my buddies family, and i probably saw about 5 other fish caught the entire time I was there.
> 
> I've been fortunate enough to be the only "_____er" bowin up. I've also been the only tard not bowin while everyone else is.
> 
> And in the case of schoolie stripers(anything really under 30 or so inches) you can catch well more than 23 an hour and it happens quite a bit. We don't call them sissy fish for nothin.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*I'm A Believer*

there is no need for self-defense opcorn:. as far as i'm concearned B-N-A caught the 23 fish in the time he stated, Until someone can prove him wrong or he says he was joking. 

if you have time to research and find if someone is lying then your not out:fishing: enough. 

I'm a believer cuz i've seen it done.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm just thankful to see a picture of a fish. knowing my luck thats probably the only way I'll see a fish, in someone else's picture LOL. B_n_A got the first cow of the year. Well at least I considered her a cow.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*I dont need to defend myself*

Just hoping others learn from myself Tom the man for sure and tommy my buddy and steve grossman.To the guy who said he only catches not even 20 croakers on an outing you need to get together with myself tommy and Steve or even Tom in delaware we catch ohhh about 70 - 100 on a so so day in the end of this month and also in april on.Good luck to everyone out there who catch fish even in the stormiest of storms which i for one fish even in a hurricane!!!

MY ACTIONS DEFEND MY WORDS

gOOD LUCK OUT THERE TITUS WHEN YOU GO

GOOD LUCK ALSO OTTER ON FRIDAY


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah ok Thomas!





hengstthomas said:


> Apparently "you" missed nothing ..
> 
> Because someone you know went there and didnt fare well doesnt mean squat .. I dont care if it was the exact same day and time ..
> I on numerous occasions get into fish with others on my elbow who go fishless ... They say WTF are you doing/using and I tell them but most times I could hand off my rod and spot and they still wont catch a fish ..
> ...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> And some people wonder why
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> there so few reports posted.




The real reson is b/c the season has just begun ....most of the people on this and other site don't fish during the winter

People do lie about there catch...your really sleeping if you think some of these guys do not fudge there numbers

Just b/c you caught XYZ don't mean people are going to buy it ....like me


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Andre said:


> The real reson is b/c the season has just begun ....most of the people on this and other site don't fish during the winter
> 
> People do lie about there catch...your really sleeping if you think some of these guys do not fudge there numbers
> 
> Just b/c you caught XYZ don't mean people are going to buy it ....like me


Have all the doubting thoughts you like but the truth is you can't disprove it with facts ..
Better to not say anything than to soil another persons name ..

I am not a bait guy and cant say it didnt happen but I can tell you I have caught more than that in an hour many many times with tandem rigs ..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> Yeah ok Thomas!


Anytime


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Al

Throwing lures in VA beach in the fall is nothing like 6&bait then wait at SPSP in the spring ...It's like apples and grapes totally different


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> I have caught more than that in an hour many many times with tandem rigs ..


Hittin rock or any kind of fish on a tandem rig is easy. I'm a lure man too. Throwing bait is my part time job.

I'm not going against bass'n on this one b/c it's possible...I just don't believe every report some guy post


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't think I wrote that correctly.. What I'm trying to say is people don't always tell the truth.. Honestly I don't know Bass_around.. So I don't know if he's a truthful guy or not. I do know for a fact that there are some former and present members who fudge there numbers. So any report I see without pics I question, just like I don't believe the average tackle shop's reports. IF you don't want your reports picked apart don't make them public.. I've had people question my reportstoo; any reports put on a public forum are subjected to public opinion.. 






hengstthomas said:


> Apparently "you" missed nothing ..
> 
> Because someone you know went there and didnt fare well doesnt mean squat .. I dont care if it was the exact same day and time ..
> I on numerous occasions get into fish with others on my elbow who go fishless ... They say WTF are you doing/using and I tell them but most times I could hand off my rod and spot and they still wont catch a fish ..
> ...


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

OK guys I think everyone here got it. You don't believe his report.

So say it once and stop posting on his fishing report thread! DUH!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Kmw
That's my point ...well said there alot of guys on this board that are *GREEN*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Andre said:


> Kmw
> That's my point ...well said there alot of guys on this board that are *GREEN*


yo dre, im yellow so whats that make me?


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

I think more people should get away from their computer and put some poles in the water. That way they can see how easy it is to catch 23 strippers in 1 1/2 hours. I will fish with Bass_n_round anyday against any of you and out fish you. Even with the bait on backwards. LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Are you serious..???? Too Funny..... Bozo...




CrappieKid said:


> I think more people should get away from their computer and put some poles in the water. That way they can see how easy it is to catch 23 strippers in 1 1/2 hours. I will fish with Bass_n_round anyday against any of you and out fish you. Even with the bait on backwards. LOL


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Neil
Yellow is slow....your slow


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Let keep it clean....before Bass'n second report gets whacked with a lock ...lol...we're just having an open debate


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I guess from now on if you catch 30 fish, you post 30 pics. going to be a long season!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Goodness*

what's so hard about him putting in the time and then being there when a school happens to swim by and has a good day of fishing .... The dude had a pic of his best one ... DUH ..... what do you want a pic of every single dink .... get real and go fishing ... your having withdrawl ... not saying that their hasn't been false reports ... but at least wait till you have something to go on not because the guy has a good day of fishing ... fishing the Ohio River as a teenager one day I got Sauger on 27 straight casts .... Thats the days we all want to have ... it's what HOOKS us for life


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*This thread*

wasn't a debate thread it was a fishing report ...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job Bass_n_round. Great report.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

To sum up this thread: the cows have come home.

Turn off your computer and go catch one.


----------

